# what ipod stereo connector should I buy?



## gacbora#1 (Dec 26, 2003)

I am trying to decide what I should do to connect my ipod mini to my car stereo with out monsoon. I have done hours of research and yes searched this site without any real definitive answers. I looks like my options are either the denison icelink plus, neo ion, efig's setup, the new monster system icruze which comes out at the end of the week, or somthing else.
I would like to be able to control the ipod through my car stereo like the BMW set ups if possible.
Can anyone help me with this?
Thanks


----------



## jstn4102 (May 29, 2004)

i say buy a cheap alipipne deck with AI-net control and the alpine ipod adapter from ebay for cheap. At least that way you'll ahve a nice deck and you can actually see what your playing on the deck.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 7, 2003)

*Re: (jstn4102)*

I got the I-Trip for $40 and it works on any FM radio. pretty sweet and i didnt have to change anything.

E


----------



## poormansowdy (Sep 24, 2004)

*Re: ([email protected])*

the one you like, gosh dang people cant even make their own decision on a connector!


----------



## gacbora#1 (Dec 26, 2003)

*Re: (poormansowdy)*

Hey I am just trying to get a general idea of what products most people like


----------



## penz (Oct 31, 2004)

*Re: (gacbora#1)*

I was in the same boat as you and did a ton of research on this. 
DIRECT connect is the way to go (IMHO). In general, most people are not pleased with the FM tranceivers or the casette adapters.
Last week I ordered the Neo ION http://www.mp3yourcar.com/ and am wiating for it to arrive. http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif 
Once I get it installed and hooked up, I'll let ya know my final opinion on this


----------



## gacbora#1 (Dec 26, 2003)

*Re: (penz)*

Yes please let me know ASAP.


----------



## rbanzai (Jun 26, 2002)

*Re: (gacbora#1)*

I got the Blitzsafe connector. It connects to where a factory CD changer would go in the trunk of my wagon. I then run a cable from the rca inputs there up to my center console and the ipod lies flat above auto shifter.


----------



## johngraphix (Mar 26, 2002)

*Re: (rbanzai)*

iTRIP!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Faster444 (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: (johngraphix)*

Blitzsafe all the way. Even though you wont be able to control the songs etc through the factory head unit its an affordable unit. I'm using the Blitzsafe right now with the Belkin auto charger and the sound quality is great. If you do go that route you'll also need a ground loop isolator from radioshack to keep interference and hum from coming through your stereo. The ICELINK is probably the best unit currenly available where you keep the factory head unit, although it is quite expensive! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Buck Russell (Feb 24, 2003)

def the blitzsafe http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## f1freak (Aug 28, 2004)

TAPE ADAPTER! Stuff the wire in the gap between the head unit and the trim. The iPod goes in the right side cupholder. $15. Quite clean if done right.


----------



## blarsen (Aug 11, 2004)

*Re: (penz)*


_Quote, originally posted by *penz* »_I was in the same boat as you and did a ton of research on this. 
DIRECT connect is the way to go (IMHO). In general, most people are not pleased with the FM tranceivers or the casette adapters.
Last week I ordered the Neo ION http://www.mp3yourcar.com/ and am wiating for it to arrive. http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif 
Once I get it installed and hooked up, I'll let ya know my final opinion on this










http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## daveaf (Feb 6, 2005)

I've got the tape deck thing goin on right now with my iPod. I get a weird popping noise tho, i have tried to adjust the volume on the ipod and the stereo to try to find a happy medium. It doesnt work still. I turned down the trebble and mid a little and that helped, or at least is holding the popping at bay for now. Does the golf GL come with the CD changer addapter in the trunk?


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 20, 2002)

*Re: (daveaf)*

P.I.E is comming out with a new unit in the next few months sounds pretty sick. But it was supposed to be available before X-mass.


----------



## anothercar (Dec 20, 2002)

*Re: (Enfig Motorsport)*

I had the blitzsafe in my touareg, and put the dension icelink plus in my 20th. The dension unit is much nicer, and worth the added expense. The controls take some getting used to, but once you get the hang of it ...its much nicer. All the controls work from the headunit


----------



## blarsen (Aug 11, 2004)

*Re: (anothercar)*

I have the neo ion http://www.mp3yourcar.com and really like it - has very good sound quality and the navigation interface is easy to use. It took me about 15 min to install and is by far my favorite auto accessory.


----------



## bltkmt (Mar 4, 2004)

*Re: (blarsen)*


_Quote, originally posted by *blarsen* »_I have the neo ion http://www.mp3yourcar.com and really like it - has very good sound quality and the navigation interface is easy to use. It took me about 15 min to install and is by far my favorite auto accessory. 

Did you do your hookup through the trunk CD changer (rather than pulling the head unit)? I am interested in hearing about that if so.
Thanks.


----------



## GTIfreak (Mar 25, 2001)

*Re: (Enfig Motorsport)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Enfig Motorsport* »_P.I.E is comming out with a new unit in the next few months sounds pretty sick. But it was supposed to be available before X-mass.

Sounds interesting: http://store.yahoo.com/logjam/pievwpcpod.html


----------



## GTIinTHErye (Apr 26, 2003)

*Re: (GTIfreak)*

buy my enfig ipod interface for 100 shipped


----------



## CoOl WhItE vR6 (Jun 22, 2003)

*Re: (GTIinTHErye)*

iTrip is sweet. used it from colorado to arizona, no static or anything. $35







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------

